# Fall :(



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well guys it is getting to be that time of year. The time when fall starts. Actually fall is a 4 letter word and I think it should be considered along with those other 4 letter words. :wink: Ok so it's that time of year the time to get out and find the fish for the fall bite. I was just wondering how everyone is doing? For my self I'm still getting into the big smallies on my lake but have had to change lure types to nab them. So lets see how everyone is doing so far and may the fall be kind to you and may the bass bite till freeze up. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hunting usually takes up my fall evenings and weekends now...the gear is still out, as is the boat...but it doesn't get used much until storage time in November.

With the pup, it almost doesn't seem fair to go fishing instead of hunting. Catch a few big ones for me!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Yesterday was a postcard kinda day so we made the trip to our favorite bass water. Got on the lake at 4:30pm and it was once again NON STOP action! I boated 36 and hooked up with another 10-12 footballs that fought their way off. My son boated about 15 more as well as a 9.5 pound pike. As usual the weapon of choice was the WHITE SPINNER for both of us.

We debated going out for some bird hunting but decided on the lake due to such beautiful weather...I think we made the right choice. The bite is still strong fellas. Get after em! :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Good to hear that your haveing luck. Last two times out after smallies only proved 4 fish with two being 19". The cooler water has put some pike on the bite and we have been getting a few on topweters and cranks. Hopefully this last weekend put then more on a fall bite on my lake insted of who knows like that last 2 times out. :beer:


----------

